# Implanon + BCP = milk????



## kate.m.

This is probably tmi, but i find this really freaky, and i wanted to share! At the moment, i have the implanon implant fitted in my arm. I am due to get it removed, because it messed with my head making me very emotional! So, ive gone back on the pill (microgynon) whilst still having the implant in, so that i'll be covered even when the implant is taken out. My docs had to cancel & rearrange the appointment to get the implant taken out, so have been taking both contraceptives for 4 weeks now.

Heres the freaky part: This morning, in the shower, i noticed i had a blocked hair follicle on my nipple :blush: so i had a squeeze and got rid of it (omg- i cant believe im writing this!!) but then, i noticed that when i squeezed my breast, the tiniest drop of milk came out!!!!!!! I wanted to know if i was going crazy or not- so had a good squeeze of both boobs :rofl: and sure enough- milk!! out of each one!!! I have been getting other pg symptoms too- feeling constantly sick & absolutely exhausted, but i know im not pg as im on the 2 best forms of contraception there is! Will mention it to my doc when i eventually get the implant out.

Has anyone else ever heard of/had this? Done a bit of google-ing and it seems that a crazy coctail of hormones will make even non preg women (or men!!!!!) produce milk! Freaky!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Are you sure it was milk and not some form of discharge.
I would just speak to your GP when you get a chance!

is very strange though.


----------



## kate.m.

Yeah, im pretty sure, didnt smell or anything like id expect discharge would. I did a bit more research and have found out that milk production is stimulated by estrogen (i think... ive read too many hormone names today to remember) anyway, the one which is in the pill. Turns out i must have naturally high levels, combined with a double dose of fake hormones. Possibly with left over hormones from when i was preg in December. I suppose thats too many hormones for my body to handle!


----------



## Danilou1910

I put a thread up about the exact same thing.

I too have implanon and i'm at docs on thurs to get appointment to have it out as well.

I have had all PG signs. I already have a lil boy of 2.

I have milk in breasts, larger swollen breasts and very tender. Nausea, headaches, fatigue (literally fallin asleep all day).

Anyway feel really PG and my OH noticed changes too. Done numourous HPT's and all BFN. Even went to family planning clinic and BFN. 

Researched on net and found a few stories like ours. Some were PG and told hormones in implant affect HPT tests and only blood tests pick up PG hormone. Anyway some women have been 4-5 mnths PG before finding out and had to have implant removed b4 BFP's and some had to have ultra sound.

But in all loadz of bad feedback, im going back on pill as well. Sorry if TMI and scaring u, but jus advising mention all to Dr, if when its out u r still unsure take HPT's after as pill and implant can affect baby.

Danielle x


----------



## kate.m.

Wow, thats a lot of info! Im glad to see that its not just me tho! Its strange- i heard off my mum that the implant can give you pregnancy symptoms, but ive never heard it anywhere else (ud think the docs would let you know). Yup, ive got the nausea, headaches and fatigue too. I really dont think i am pregnant tho- i did a test before i had the implant, and i did one the first month (i dont know if the hormones would have built up enough to mask a bfp by that point?), plus, i just dont feel pregnant. Cant wait to get this implant out, so that i can go back to normal. Originally i wanted to get it out because it was making me depressed, but now im taking the pill with it aswell , im not feeling depressed anymore- just pregnant!!

The milk thing really freaked OH out when i told him! :rofl:


----------



## Amygdala

Random question: Should you be taking the pill on top of the implant? Did your doc tell you to? I really don't know but it just seems to me like you're putting a lot of hormones into your body. I'm sure the milk thing will subside once the implant is out. After all, both the implant and the pill are designed to "simulate a pregnancy", hormonally speaking, so you don't get pregnant. So half the dose of that hormones is bound to make it better, hopefully go away completely! Do you have long until the appointment?


----------



## kate.m.

Appointment is next friday, yeah the doc recommended i take the pill so that i dont have to use condoms when i get the implant taken out (in the week it takes the pill to work) they also recommend doing that to control ur periods if the implant makes you bleed constantly. Yeah, it is a lot of hormones tho!!


----------



## Danilou1910

I have heard a few times of people getting PG sypmtoms while on implant. I think its quite common. Also that people regret getting it in and often get it removed. I don't think dr's make us aware of side affects at all.

I had it in b4 I had my LO nd I was fine but second time around its horrible :(

Anyway gud luk hope it all gets sorted!


----------

